# HOW BOUT THE FLYWAY HIGHWAY!!



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got done watching another not so good waterfowl show by these guys. Answer me this, the co-host Harold Brestal has a dog kennel and even places an ad in a commercial during the show, why in the world does he never hunt with one of his dogs from the kennel? The one good thing about the show now are the girls they added blowing the duck calls-MEOW!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got done watching that too. :dead:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh boy.....here goes :lol:


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw one of those guys at osh kosk. He acted like he didn't want to be there and he thought he was to good to talk to anyone. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Those two dinks shoot hen mallards constantly :eyeroll: . Remington stock should be dropping about now. I know that Harold does upland hunting, don't know if he has any duck dogs.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Those two dinks shoot hen mallards constantly


Is it legal? Ok, thats what I thought. Quit harpin guys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd say lock this one before the carnival comes to town!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I thought it was an ok show until one week i was watching and they were going somewhere and they seen a bunch of snow geese along the side of the road and they ran out in the field until they got up :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The two biggest rubberheads on TV. I cannot bring myself to watch it for the last 2 years.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

USSapper said:


> > Those two dinks shoot hen mallards constantly
> 
> 
> Is it legal? Ok, thats what I thought. Quit harpin guys


HHHMMMM freedom of speech. :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have seen very few duck hunting shows that the guys don't shoot a few hens. If there are enough birds then guys should shoot for color. If the hunting is slow then sure a few hens can be taken. The hens are the future to the sport though!

I just don't know how two fine great white hunters can get a waterfowl show like they have. They have to be two of the worst duckhunters that I've ever seen. Harold does have chessies and retrievers and that's why I can't figure out why he never has one of his dogs on the show.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably because they SUCK just as bad at retrieving! As he does at Duck Hunting!


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

The producers of the show probably love all the free publicity they're getting from posts like these. I see this pop up on every forum I'm a member of. Heck, I'd let all of you call me a gooberhead if I could hunt any and all species of waterfowl on someone elses dime. :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you want to look as ridiculous as they do then be my guest


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

They shoot more than a few hens. They shoot a majority of hens. I try my hardest not to shoot hens, and I know identification is tuff for the first few hunts, plus I don't want to add to the kitty. Anyways it is only 1 hen mallard a day in ND, thank god.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thses guys are horrible, watched one episode where they were heading up to ny and on there way they jumped a huge flock of snow geese, i mean they ran out after then to scare them, and then kept on driving. who does that? ohh and only a couple of the girls are decent looking the others u woudn't catch me staring at.


----------

